# stuck brake pads



## tmac13 (May 14, 2002)

My Chorus brake pads need to be replaced but are stuck. Any tricks to get them out?


----------



## Visitor302 (Aug 6, 2005)

How about lots of WD 40?
A big F'n hammer and or screwdriver?


----------



## rogger (Aug 19, 2005)

Switch to Shimano.


----------



## edmundtan (Dec 12, 2001)

*Try this ...*

I use Shimano but this may work for you too.

Use a small flat head srew driver and insert it between the pad and the holder from the rear end, pushing the screw driver as far as it will go. Grip the screw driver and the pad together and yank/slide the pad out.


----------



## Keeping up with Junior (Feb 27, 2003)

*Pull - don't push*

When you take the typical approach and go to the front of the pad and start pushing you tend to bunch up the pad and just create more friction. 

Instead take a pair of pliers and grip the pad at the rear and pull it out of the holder. This kind of stretches the pad and makes it easier to slide out. The reverse works for getting a stubborn pad in. Grip the new pad near the front of the rubber and pull it into the holder with the pliers rather than trying to push. 

The bunching and stretching are not visible and may just be in my imagination but I have always had better luck pulling the pads with pliers than trying to push them. Just be gentle with your grip on the pliers.


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*Vice*



tmac13 said:


> My Chorus brake pads need to be replaced but are stuck. Any tricks to get them out?


The easiest way I have found to remove any pad from any shoe is to clamp the pad (by its sides) in a bench vice, screw a nut on the shoe bolt, and then use an adjustable wrench or pliers to grab the nut and pull the shoe off the pad. Similar to Junior's comment, this prevents the pad from bunching up and so makes removal easier. You can ease the process by getting water or solvent under the pad, but I have not found this to be necessary.


----------



## Mersault (Jan 3, 2005)

Yeah, if they're that hard to get out, take the caliper or shoes off the bike 1st. you don't want to be pushing and pulling, then have it slip and damage the bike or you. 

The 1st time I replaced my shimano pads (original pads), they came out easily, just pulled them with pliers. The second time, when I replaced them (replacing the ones I had replaced), I had a very hard time getting the pads out. I took the brakes off the bike and let some tri-flow soak in the pads/holders, then used pliers and screwdrivers to get them out. I'm wondering if there maybe was something I should have coated the holders with, maybe wax or something before putting in the replacement pad to ease removal for a future date. Just a thought.


----------

